# My progress so far on Silicol gel



## lesigh264 (Jan 6, 2016)

So i have been taking Silicol gel for about 10 days and here is what im noticing so far. On the whole, i feel a big improvement but not 100 percent yet. My stomach feels a lot calmer and im a lot more regular. Im having 2 bm a day and generally know when it will happen. I'd like it to be just one a day but better than the three i was having. I still have had two days were i've gotten D, once when i had really bad anxiety and once when i think i had too many trigger foods. Im also noticing a bit more gas, i always feel a bit bubbly but not bloated. Another thing it may be doing is messing with my PH balance but not sure yet if this is due to the silicol gel. Last, i notice hunger pangs are a lot louder so i always am sure to keep snacks on me, like rice cakes. So still having issues but i feel much more at ease thsn i was

Next week im going to alter my diet so its not so veg heavy and add in more rice, potato, other bland foods and ill see how i get on


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the results of your experiment.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Any update on this?


----------



## Lam Phan (Apr 10, 2017)

can you update your progress?


----------

